# how to Watching 3D in projector ??



## altnin (Mar 24, 2011)

hi 

I have a Projector optoma 3D ew536 and optoma 3D Glasses

how to watching 3D in projector??? 

Without optoma 3D XL or nvidia 3D kit ????

There is a third way to watching 3D IN Projector 3D ready ????????


thanks


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Since you have the optoma glasses you will need an optoma emitter, not even sure if the nvidia emitter will work at this point since you have the optoma glasses. There are 3rd party glasses that may work without but the active glasses optoma uses require an emitter to sync.


----------



## altnin (Mar 24, 2011)

There is no optoma emitter ??

I want to watch 3D with Laptop Without nvidia 3D kit


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Not possible to my knowledge, maybe someone else will chime in but the laptop specifically is supposed to work with an active glasses based display.


----------

